# Catfish



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Good evening all. My P's have really been enjoying catfish that I have been feeding them lately. They are really inexpensive at my local grocery store - $2.99/lb. I vary my P's diet, but was wondering how good Catfish is for them?. Your thoughts/opinions would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Reddish (Jul 24, 2007)

I feed my rhom catfish too. Mainly becasue its so cheap. I'm not sure if its better or worse than any other whitefish. I also feed shrimp freeze dried krill and crickets.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for your reply! Anyone else care to comment?

thanks


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

if it was catfish that you caught out of a river or lake i might be concerned since they are bottom feeders and can contain mercury and other harmful materials......but seeing as most if not all fish purchased commercially is raised on a farm.....i see no reason as to why it would be harmful.....just my 2 cents


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Catfish happens to be my p's favorite. It is high in protein so it's healthy. I would add a vitamin supplement with foods that are high in protein though.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

my guys will eat catfish, but it always takes them a little while of picking at it, even if they are starving. But tilapia is gone within 1 minute even if they arent too hungry....
just my 2 cents as well


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Catfish is very healthy for your fishes but remember to mix it up. Catfish fillets don't have bone and that means your Piranhas are not getting calcium.

Try getting some Tilapia Fillets, Shrimps and best of all, Pellets.

Hater


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

ya, good stuff. any one else know what prices they spend on there food weekly for there P's LOL.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> ya, good stuff. any one else know what prices they spend on there food weekly for there P's LOL.


roughly $10 a week


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

Reddish said:


> I feed my rhom catfish too. Mainly becasue its so cheap. I'm not sure if its better or worse than any other whitefish. I also feed shrimp freeze dried krill and crickets.


how do you get them to eat the krill mine have been spitting it out, they just eat alittle of it


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

catfish would be 110% what a P in rio amazonas, orinoco would eat on a daily basis. I see no issues with catfish as a p's main staple or treat


----------



## boomyvwj (Nov 22, 2007)

Yea I agree, i mean piranha eats fish with and without disease in the wild like they say piranha goes for the weak and sick fish, so i think catfish sould be no problem at all.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i buy the catfish nuggets so they already come in about the size i need to keep my guys full







it also takes a bit of time in my tank for them before they eat it i think its cuz they need to wake up a little bit before they realize there is food


----------

